# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Password Creator 1.4.1 Utility

## ajames

Password CreatorCreate (random) passwords for webhosting, network accounts, or just general securityFeatures:7 Character passwords with (a-z) and (1-9)Easy to use interfaceShortcuts for generating+copying passwords, and closing the programAuthor: Aled James, AJSOFTSystem: Windows 95+ (Tested on Win95, 98, NT, 2000, ME, XP)Liscense Info: May be used freely. Source code is given on the condition that if you should modify, or change any of the files within, the original source (Aled James) must be acknowledged.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  04-24-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## Undocked Windy

*Very nice. Didn't get any viruses or spyware. 

May I recommend adding more than just 7 characters?*

----------

